# General > AquaTalk >  AC/DC adaptor to 3pin computer fan

## firethorn

Where can i buy an adaptor so i can use my normal ac/dc adaptor to connect to my 3 pin computer fan?

A computer PSU is a bit too dangerous for me.. for many reasons..

a bit something like this.. but this one is "in built".
http://auctions.yahoo.com/sg/i:Very%...60mm:100330639

----------


## oldman8

> Where can i buy an adaptor so i can use my normal ac/dc adaptor to connect to my 3 pin computer fan?
> 
> A computer PSU is a bit too dangerous for me.. for many reasons..
> 
> a bit something like this.. but this one is "in built".
> http://auctions.yahoo.com/sg/i:Very%...60mm:100330639


Actually you can try all the appliances shop. I'm sure LFS should have one. How about Sim Lim Square?

----------


## firethorn

Kind of figured somewhere was sure to sell..

But finding a piece of equipment that tiny among so many shops is a bit of a pain..

Was looking for pointers..

Cheers.

----------


## oldman8

Bro, don't need to find lah. Just go in and ask. Simple and easy. Time is of essence when caring for our fishy.  :Wink:

----------


## firethorn

haha.. ok.. thanks...

----------


## lEddyl

Youu only need 2 wires. black and red.
the 3rd is usually yellow or blue. Is for monitoring rmp

----------


## firethorn

> u only need 2 wire. black and red.
> the 3rd is usually yellow or blue. Is for monitoring rmp


i know...

but the PSU has to be running for the power to be distributed to the computer fan...

----------


## juggler

> Actually you can try all the appliances shop. I'm sure LFS should have one. How about Sim Lim Square?


Yes. They should have it there. Plus the PC fans as well.

I got mine at Sungei Road. There's loads of them piled up everywhere. Just get a few good looking ones. I bought 3 from there (~ $2 each  :Grin:  ) and all are working - luckily. I chose those that can go up to 1 A (12v) so I can connect more fans. They also have PC fans if you ask around. Try your luck and have fun in the DIY.

----------


## kemp

i guess you mean Sim Lim Tower? That's the one which is packed with electrical hardware stores



> Actually you can try all the appliances shop. I'm sure LFS should have one. How about Sim Lim Square?

----------


## oldman8

> i guess you mean Sim Lim Tower? That's the one which is packed with electrical hardware stores



Tower or square also can. Since he mentioned about using a computer fan, i suggested square. hehehe

----------

